# New to RP



## Fortain3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi! I'm fairly new to this and I've been wanting to RP for a while now. Both NSFW (M/M) and SFW are fine with me. Sorry, if I seem a bit shy at first, like I said, I'm quite new to this.

If you're interested, message me! 
I have a telegram and discord.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 14, 2017)

I can rp with you if you don't mind vore.


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

Fortain3 said:


> Hi! I'm fairly new to this and I've been wanting to RP for a while now. Both NSFW (M/M) and SFW are fine with me. Sorry, if I seem a bit shy at first, like I said, I'm quite new to this.
> 
> If you're interested, message me!
> I have a telegram and discord.


I can do it! Just send me your discord and we can start


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 22, 2017)

I can do forum roleplaying, but I'm not really a huge fan of instant messaging roleplay.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, im quite a seasoned Role player, and if youd like to RP, just message me on discord! I have a dedicated server for gaming and roleplay just for furries!
you can find me on discord under TheRedWolf


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 24, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Well, im quite a seasoned Role player, and if youd like to RP, just message me on discord! I have a dedicated server for gaming and roleplay just for furries!
> you can find me on discord under TheRedWolf


This sounds like something that would interest me. Though I can't contact you on Discord through name alone.

It may be easier to add me then discuss this further.
Discord ID: Balskarr#3648


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Mar 25, 2017)

Fortain3 said:


> Hi! I'm fairly new to this and I've been wanting to RP for a while now. Both NSFW (M/M) and SFW are fine with me. Sorry, if I seem a bit shy at first, like I said, I'm quite new to this.
> 
> If you're interested, message me!
> I have a telegram and discord.


Hi! I'd love to roleplay if I'm not too late to the party!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 26, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hi! I'd love to roleplay if I'm not too late to the party!


Same


----------



## _MIKO_THE_SHOLF (May 20, 2017)

did sombody say rp


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (May 20, 2017)

I'm open for RP, but I won't be able to RP regularly due to... life stuff (school, family, etc.) Feel free to contact me via PM (this goes to anyone who may concern also).


----------



## RoyalPrincess (May 24, 2017)

I'd like to join as well. I'm a bit new to the furry fandom as well


----------

